# little sprouting ladies...



## Shockeclipse (Mar 30, 2009)

I just had some of my beans start sprouting in rockwool and maybe I am just paranoid but the biggest is about 1-1 1/4"  and doesn't look good.....or maybe I am just not sure if thats what its supposed to look like yet,  anyways does anyone have any real early pics I can compare too?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 30, 2009)

If no pics, when should I remove my dome and throw low light on them?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 6 out of eight fully sprouted and I think I can see the other two about to sprout.  Should I wait for these last two and take off the dome and throw them under a light?


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2009)

they "need" light as soon as _green_ can be seen...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> they "need" light as soon as _green_ can be seen...


i guess the better question is will the light hinder my two slow comers?  I am going to pick up a floro at the store today and will post pics up, might as well start a journal now from the very start.


Edit: Light with or without the dome?


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 31, 2009)

You want Light, Light, Light... doesn't matter if they are under a dome, they still need light to start the photosynthesis. This in turn creates the sugars that the babies need to start their growth.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok i will pick up a light am throw some pics up when I get home to see if I have it right.  Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I was too tired to throw up pics last night.  But I went and bought a 18" fixture and a "daylight" bulb for it ( forget the specs ) And I could practically watch them green up before my eyes it was amazing.  They are growing super fast, not sure if thats normal at this stage but my biggest is prolly three inches.  I have some pics on my phone but I am not sure if I can upload them from it directly ( anyone got an iphone?). Oh and they are still under the dome, I figure I will give them a few more days under there and them take it off.  Am I going to need to give em any low dose nutes before I transplant?


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeppers,
   That is what it is all about. As long as your the one that's happy, then that will bubble over to your LIL'Darlings. Here is some of that famous *GREEN  MOJO* that will help your babies.
GREEN MOJO 111A.jpg
and while we are at it here hold this --> :48:


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 1, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yeppers,
> That is what it is all about. As long as your the one that's happy, then that will bubble over to your LIL'Darlings. Here is some of that famous *GREEN  MOJO* that will help your babies.
> GREEN MOJO 111A.jpg
> and while we are at it here hold this --> :48:
> ...


haha thanks, they look good after being under the 
Light for only a short period of time.  I can't wait to go home and che k them out.  I was a
Little worried because somw of them were pretty tall before their leaves start.  I am guessing/hopeing this is not a problem or that they will catch up


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 1, 2009)

Here are some pics, lemme know what you think. I think they are too tall and scraggly but what do I know?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 1, 2009)

last one, sorry about quality. What do you think?

That one guy thats laying down was the tallest, I guess it go to be too much?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah man you need a lot more light!!! think of them as little babies reaching for a bag of glowing candy ...right.

but really, put the light as close as you can get it- they need that light and are reaching for it- putting a lot of work into growing that stem. if you are using flouros you can put it basically right on top of them without hurting/burning them. also put a fan in there with them- not directly on them because they are weak right now. but put one in there and it will strengthen up the stems.

when you transplant you are going to want to bury them up to the first set of leaves- this will make up for the stretch.

until then you are probably going to want to make little supports for them- you can use basically anything you can find. i use qtips a lot. but just stick something in the rockwool to prop them up.

but you reallllly need some more light.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 2, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> yeah man you need a lot more light!!! think of them as little babies reaching for a bag of glowing candy ...right.
> 
> but really, put the light as close as you can get it- they need that light and are reaching for it- putting a lot of work into growing that stem. if you are using flouros you can put it basically right on top of them without hurting/burning them. also put a fan in there with them- not directly on them because they are weak right now. but put one in there and it will strengthen up the stems.
> 
> ...


I will put them closer to the light and prop them up.  I think I waited too long before putting them under light.  I checked them this morning and they look healthy but just stretchy.  We shall see how they do.


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2009)

get some air circulating on them babies.. just enough to make them _"wiggle 'n shake"_.. it will improve the stem strength tremendously.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> get some air circulating on them babies.. just enough to make them _"wiggle 'n shake"_.. it will improve the stem strength tremendously.


Will do. Thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 2, 2009)

Man,
   You already sound like you got it bad. Your hooked dude.
 Might as well join the ranks of the countless that have succumbed to the lure of growing. There is no way out either. I tried once or twice, but the withdrawal from not being around my plants was too much.
  Soon you will see visions that look like this if you try, LOL 1536_animado.gif   

:rofl:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 2, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Man,
> You already sound like you got it bad. Your hooked dude.
> Might as well join the ranks of the countless that have succumbed to the lure of growing. There is no way out either. I tried once or twice, but the withdrawal from not being around my plants was too much.
> Soon you will see visions that look like this if you try, LOL 1536_animado.gif
> ...


 
Its only fitting because I am head over heels in love with the plant.  Even if it didn't get you high I would grow the **** out of it because it is so beautiful.  I have been hooked on the IDEA of growing for over almost a year now.  I can't believe I am finally going to do it.  I staked up the little girls ( i hope)  but I didn't want to tie them with anything so I just kind of leaned the big ones up to it.  There is just the one that is really big that dipped down cube level lol but I got it staked up now and they are all about 2-3" from light with a nice breeze 

Oh and other than them being lanky they look good, leaves are starting to take off and they are really green and happy looking.

At any point before I transplant am I going to need to give em any low dose nutes?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 2, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> but I got it staked up now and they are all about 2-3" from light with a nice breeze
> 
> Oh and other than them being lanky they look good, leaves are starting to take off and they are really green and happy looking.
> 
> At any point before I transplant am I going to need to give em any low dose nutes?



Sounds like everything is going to be okay! No nutrients! I made that mistake on this grow- I thought 3 mL/gal would be okay, but they still got burnt! So no nutrients for at least 2-3 weeks- just pHed water and a root inoculant if you want too.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 6, 2009)

Update: I lost focus and somehow let my cubes get too dry!  I have four doing fine and four that I am pretty sure cant be saved.  I am hoping they show some signs of life by the time I get home but I have four more beans waiting on deck in a glass of water if it is not looking like they will make it.  I really dont know how I let this happen, I checked them all the time.  The four healthy ones are starting their second set of true leaves now and are very green and happy lookin.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 6, 2009)

Confirmed....three fatalities, I have one thats  alive but not doing super great.  I soaked some seeds last night and put four more into rockwool like 5 mins ago.  Hopefully they will catch up


----------



## NewbieG (Apr 6, 2009)

Make sure the rockwool isn't wet. Its suppose to be fairly dry for seedlings because too wet can cause root rot. I'm having the same seedling struggle you are so good luck.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 6, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Make sure the rockwool isn't wet. Its suppose to be fairly dry for seedlings because too wet can cause root rot. I'm having the same seedling struggle you are so good luck.


 
They don't seem happy unless they are pretty completely saturated? I have good drainage into the tray they are in, it seems like the rockwool is really "airy" still......


----------



## maximummax (Apr 8, 2009)

I found that the combination of stretching and wet soil is a tough one to overcome. One or the other isn't too bad. As far as stretching is concerned someone above said to get it into soil/rockwool nearly up to the first set of leaves. Too wet? Well you know what to do.

Max


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok so the four stuck it out and look really happy, I have a few little root tips starting to show on the bottom of the cubes, when should I transplant them?  A lot of roots shoqing or what?  The four beans I germed after I lost those others are lookin good.  Only three popes the surface so far but I threw them under light right away this time and they are working on their first set of leavea.  Hopefully the last one pops today.


----------

